# *** Vintage WRUW June 2018 ***



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

June is the sixth month of the year in the Julian and Gregorian calendars, the second of four months to have a length of 30 days, and the third of five months to have a length of less than 31 days. June contains the summer solstice in the Northern Hemisphere, the day with the most daylight hours, and the winter solstice in the Southern Hemisphere, the day with the fewest daylight hours (excluding polar regions in both cases). June in the Northern Hemisphere is the seasonal equivalent to December in the Southern Hemisphere and vice versa. In the Northern hemisphere, the beginning of the traditional astronomical summer is 21 June (meteorological summer begins on 1 June). In the Southern hemisphere, meteorological winter begins on 1 June. Source: Wiki




Regards,


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Note the period correct, NOS Mido stretch bracelet!


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a 60s rice-bead bracelet for my 1968 Constellation. I only wish I could get a decent photo of the dial.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

My favorite Hamilton. (at least from the outside view)


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still enjoying this Omega










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ James A: wonderful start! |>

I begin the meteorological summer with my colourful summer diver:



























ANKER Automatic Diver, cal. PUW 1460

;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm jeweller-issued piece today, this one from Daniel Thomson who operated a watch and clockmakers shop on Dunfermline (Scotland) High Street from about 1884 and whose early products, other than clocks, seem to have consisted of quite fancily-engraved silver-cased pocket watches.

This particular watch has the 17j AS/ST 1802/03 movement and whilst the good Daniel departed this earth in 1928, the shop still carried his name until finally closing in 1974.

Regards.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this Skin Diver yesterday and love it!


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

After putting it off for some months, I decided to finally do the necessary work to get it going. I'm not quite sure what the story is with this one. My guess on date would be (no later than) early-1950s based on various aspects, including that the caseback has the old-style Cyma logo and the movement is a non-K Cal. 586. From the look of the movement, it had been sitting around for a long time. The hairspring was a hot mess, and maybe that's what ultimately led to its being set away. It was covered in some sort of residue that was exceptionally diffic to remove and, except under high magnification, I imagine looked instead like a lethal degree of oxidation. It was also well out of true and required a lot of adjustment. Over the course of a few days, I eventually managed to remove whatever the heck it was on the hairpsring (the details are probably boring, so I'll leave that be). Then poised the balance, adjusted the hairspring, and did the rest of the usual (i.e. clean and lubricate). Fortunately, a lot of the crud on the train was just that - crud - and it cleaned up nicely. It seems to be doing well now 

The dial design is similar to that of my other Cyma, which I liked. Otherwise, the proportions are fairly different. Case is 37.5mm. The dial itself is 35mm, which makes for a very 'all-dial' sort of look. Overall, I'm happy with it.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

U-C for the first day of June.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A family LIP saturday

Me...










...my wife and...










...my daughter


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Royce Alarm with original bracelet


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil (sigh) Lord 71 Grand Prix Day Date.

Lord 71 was actually name for small handwind ultrathin chromed Darwils that were usual and could be found everywhere.

This one is full steel, with unusual vertical day date placement, raised indices and vertical brush on dial and ETA 2789-1 inside.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Received in the mail today.


----------



## Jfcsparks (Apr 5, 2017)

My current favourite. The dial has aged beautifully and it runs like a dream.
Not too shabby for a £15 buy at a flea market 😁


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

James A said:


> June is the sixth month of the year in the Julian and Gregorian calendars, the second of four months to have a length of 30 days, and the third of five months to have a length of less than 31 days. June contains the summer solstice in the Northern Hemisphere, the day with the most daylight hours, and the winter solstice in the Southern Hemisphere, the day with the fewest daylight hours (excluding polar regions in both cases). June in the Northern Hemisphere is the seasonal equivalent to December in the Southern Hemisphere and vice versa. In the Northern hemisphere, the beginning of the traditional astronomical summer is 21 June (meteorological summer begins on 1 June). In the Southern hemisphere, meteorological winter begins on 1 June. Source: Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So anyway James ----- What's the watch ?


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Poljot Signal with alarm complication from the early 1970's. Made in the USSR.

Hard to get a good photo of it, it looks a lot better in real life.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still the Omega pocket, I'll show the back today










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

A 1938 Gruen Curvex with a 23mmX46mm case.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Wearing this one until my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression arrives.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

32.5mm Onsa from the 1940s. 

Not that it could ever be made to look particularly respectable anyway, but not easy to photograph and driven by what looks like a variant of the 17j Peseux 181A.

Regards.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Got my baby back yesterday after what seem like an eternity but only a month & 1/2...

Rarebreed 1973 Omega 168.0065 JDM only... Mmmm piepan.


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Picked up yesterday at a large antiques and collectors fair.
It looked a bit the worse for wear but was winding and setting fine and no sound of a clunky rotor so I took a chance on it.




















It has a stainless steel case though and the crystal had no cracks and cleaned up pretty well with 10 minutes or so of effort.
I also has the period correct crown.
Dates from between very late 1950`s to around 1962 I think ..Rolex got a bit miffed about the crown logo and Roamer dropped it after a few years.




















The discovery of the movement was a bonus for me as it turned out to be an MST 441- a Felsa 4002N that Roamer tweaked a bit and used temporarily whilst they completed work on their first in-house auto with date (the MST 437)







I didn`t have one of these in my collection.

Keeping good time so far and will be a keeper for me.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Kazrich,
It’s an anonymous Mixis brand but interesting because it houses the Landeron Cal. 47

Regards


----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

40mm Antimagnetique.

I haven't really been able to find out much about this one. It seems like Tissot was in a habit of making small runs of oddball models in the 1930s and early 1940s, and there isn't much (if any) record available about what they did. The movement (Cal. 27) serial dates it to between 1939 and 1940, as does the serial on the caseback. The dial is flat and relatively thick, which is characteristic of Tissot's watches from the 1930s. The three-digit reference on the body (matching the back) is stamped in the area that sits under the dial, which I also associate more with 1930s models. On 1940s cases, I've usually seen it on the interior wall (if present at all). So, overall, I'd say 1939-1940 sounds about right.

I've occasionally thought about replacing the hands with ones in a bit better shape. I like how they _look_, but their contrast against the dial can be a bit low depending on the light. I expect that I'll end up just letting it be, though. I think they might have been gold-colored when new, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A rare DH pocket watch




























Here the story Minerva pocket watch German Army WW2 with hack!


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

The buzz word of the last decade must surely be ' cool ' . Every American car oriented programme is constantly peppered by this is cool, that is cool , my friends are so cool, 
the colour is cool the dash board design is cool, it's a Hemi this that or the other - how cool is that ? 
Top gear is just as bad with the Cool Wall and every car they approve of is cool .
This tedious and shocking lack of vocabulary goes back quite a long way to the 1960's when the buzz word was 'Super'.
We had Super dooper, Super models, Supersonic Concorde, Ferrari Superfast and Ferrari Super America. 
We shopped in the latest Supermarkets and even Mary Poppins got in on the act with Supercalifragillisticxpialidocious !
Enicar had the Super Dive, Super Divette and the 36mm GMT dialled Jet with the EPSA Super compressor case.
The 40mm version of the Jet just had to be ----- Super Jet powered by Enicar's Super accurate AR1126 Supertest chronometer accurate movement. 
After all that nonsense I suppose today I'd better wear a Super cool early 60's 33 jewel Superjet.
Super looking weather in Hampshire today so all have a Super cool day.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Star Date 96022.3

Under attack by Berks from Casiotron 4. Instigated emergency decoupling manoeuvre to lubricate the warpgrommets......








and then, having re-coupled the Rotary spongle, we are ready for time-travel. Set the conn for 1974.......









........and upload digital documentation before the blood supply to my hand is cut off.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Mylord 72, Unitas 6410


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

balaton said:


> 32.5mm Onsa from the 1940s.
> 
> Not that it could ever be made to look particularly respectable anyway, but not easy to photograph and driven by what looks like a variant of the 17j Peseux 181A.
> 
> Regards.


Actually, it looks like a central second version of Venus 180 (family) bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Venus 180


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Yesterday and Today:








-k


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

esdy_11192 said:


> Actually, it looks like a central second version of Venus 180 (family) bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Venus 180


Interesting, and many thanks for that. You are much more likely to be correct than I am but looking again at the shapes of the balance cocks and stud carriers, and the position of the stem release screw on mine, I'm beginning to wonder whether either of us have nailed this one. Needless to say, there's nothing visible under the balance wheel - that would just have been too easy!

Regards.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Birthyear today
I don't wear this enough


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Professional 38mm


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

1950s Glycine Airman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm 1960s Unichron today, the origins of which seem to have created the oft-repeated “wisdom” that not only was this brand the result of a short-lived collaboration between UMF and the Mormon Church (which may or may not be true), but also that the “UT” of those which were powered by Seiko’s UTC 29 movement was a tribute to the Mormon’s homeland State of Utah. Hmm. 

And whilst there does, indeed, seem to have been a UMF-driven Unichron brand which perhaps relates to the attribution in Mikrolisk, the depths of my ignorance are such that I’m inclined to think that mine with its 17j Lorsa P76 may be from an altogether more prosaic source, and to wish that I knew what that was. 

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Yesterday: Orient KD cal. 1942 (mid-late 60's).


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1968 Omega Dynamic


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Komet/Pierce 134 in 18K rose-gold:








-k


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega Seamaster ref. 2766-1, cal. 344 (1955).


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Unsigned early 30`s trench style for today.



















The movement was identified when a fellow W.U.S . member serviced it for me back in 2016.


















.
Very little info seems to be online for this calibre -an FHF 2 and it`s early type of anti-shock system.
I imagine with 15 jewels,3 adjustments and anti-shock it might have been a reasonably pricey purchase back in it`s day.
Still keeping time to within 10 seconds a day which is pretty decent for an octogenarian


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Calendar De Luxe today.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Was wearing my Seawolf...until my Seawolf arrived.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

Seasick Genève.










Finally had a chance to get a watchmaker to drill out the broken springbar tip lodged in the lug. I took it to Ikeda-san at Ayase Opt, who is so far the most adorable watchmaker I've met in Japan. He took a look and told me what I suspected about the greenish face-water damage, not worth fixing.

He's overhauling my Constellation, which he said also has water damage under the hood which fried the pin. I'll report back on how that goes.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sven rectangle 26x33mm. Redial probably done by Sven who was doing okay until he got to the seconds subdial. Very clever way to label a watch 18k gold and use the least amount of gold possible. Has what I believe is a brass frame around the movement with two screws securing dial. Except for the thin outer skin it's a pretty solid feeling watch. Probably a decent low budget 18k gold watch in its day. Has fairly large, 19mm, fixed lugs and is missing the hinge pin on the case but it's sure lasted a long time and does run well.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Auguste Raymond Precision Valjoux caliber 23 in 18K gold:








-k


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Originally a gift from my watchmaker (who, on rare occasions, can be mistaken for a charming, cuddly person), this 33mm Hamilton with its signed crown and 17j Tissot/Hamilton 2451 somehow manages to be both plain and a wee bit showy at the same time. 

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Arctos Valjoux 7734 chronograph


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

This is the first watch that I have ever been given by a complete stranger. I was talking to a friend in his office and his co-worker just reached into a draw in his desk, brought this out and thrust it into my hand, saying it had been his dad's. It is a 3-adjustment, good quality Swiss 440 movement very similar to the ones that were put in Rotary Super Sports. The case has quite a bit of wear but the face is a lovely subtle, understated, simple-to-read one with a flash of shiny coppery/gold on mid-chapter ring. The name on the dial - Union Special de luxe - is one that I was not familiar with. It works extremely well so far, keeping very good time. The tre-tacche stainless steel back gave me hopes for a bit of quality before I opened it and I was not disappointed.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

balaton said:


> Originally a gift from my watchmaker (who, on rare occasions, can be mistaken for a charming, cuddly person)
> 
> Regards.


This sums up my experience.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Universal Genève Chronograph Uni-Compax cal. 285 (late 40's/early 50's).


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Speedy day.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Same thing yet again...








...however, I've got some new stuff incoming, scheduled to arrive next week.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

"Straight-writing" Speedmaster.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not vintage but a gift from my wife


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Wearing the Skin Diver....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Super Automatic today


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Hamilton Electric Pacer, caliber 500A:








-k


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Universal Genève Polerouter cal. 138 SS (1955/56).


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> Darwil Super Automatic today


nice shirt and shoes,

ah, and the watch too :-d


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm Ardath from the 1940s, with its 15j FEF 190.

Regards.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

1968/69


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

bubba48 said:


> nice shirt and shoes,
> 
> ah, and the watch too :-d


Shirt is old... With pointy collar.. Shoes are Onitsuka Tiger in bright yellow and jeans is slim cut.

Hipster package, level medium.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wittnauer W100 diver


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Ref. MI 2214, cal. 30T2 PC AM, 1946.


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

I am wearing a refurbished mid 70's Josmar with a Ronda 1213 Pin Lever movement.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

FL today.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

C.C.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Today it was a 4th execution 1968/9 Valjoux 72 powered Enicar Sherpa Graph. 
These later Graphs never look quite as stylish as the earlier Graphs with the ' paddle ' minute and hour hands in photo's, but in real life are 
1. Just as attractive in there own way, and more dramatic on the wrist
2. Much easier to read the time quickly with the big no nonsense baton hands.
3. They have a neat party trick. When resetting the chrono.the red lollipop seconds hand flies back and settles bang in the centre of the Enicar Saturn logo - making Saturn the red planet.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

WWI Waltham Trench Watch, GLAGOVSKY "Daisy" Crystal Guard, Original Military Grade YELLOW CRYSTAL.

Original Factory Crown, Big Size 0s Version, 15 Jewels, Re-Lumed w/ Dark Brown "Aged" Lume, Dark Brown Leather Kitchener Strap.

The purpose of a yellow crystal 100 years ago was to lessen the brightness of the original factory radium lume while on the battlefield.

You did not want an enemy sniper picking you off from across "no-man's land".


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

After a long weekend and a visit paid by my watchmaker and her husband  I realise I've been missing out on quite some nice timepieces. Great job, my dear fellows! |>

At least I'm coming back in style:



























OMEGA Automatic, ref. 2438-2, cal. 28.10 RA SC PC

Enjoy your Pre-Friday ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Down amongst the “obscurios” again for this Patic-Swiss which had been donated to my watchmaker as part of a bunch of non-running scrappers by one of his customers. At 34mm and 9mm high, it would have been reasonably elegant in its day, but had many issues when I first encountered it as a collection of grubby bits on his bench. Did I want him to try to resurrect it for me? Yes I did, and I can now wear the results of his labours. 

I’ve just about convinced myself that this was not merely a phonetic sound-alike attempt to cash in on a slightly more illustrious name mainly because, my reasoning goes, if that had been the case, they could just have stuck any old pin lever inside them. However, the brand seems to have used various movements like AS, FEF and ST, whilst this particular one has a “Wehrmachtswerk”-styled 15j Unitas 6310.

Any scant references I can find to Patic-Swiss watches are in Spanish, so perhaps they were aimed predominantly at that market. 

Regards.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Bulova Astronaut (M9) with original bullet bracelet:








-k


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

kinaed said:


> Bulova Astronaut (M9) with original bullet bracelet:
> View attachment 13201153
> 
> 
> -k


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

bubba48 said:


>


An M7 to go along with the M9:








-k


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Citizen "Challenge Timer" Bullhead


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

2766 bumper


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

Early (?) 60s Airman


----------



## engeebax (Jun 6, 2018)

I adore this little fella, presented to my Great Grandfather in recognition of 45 years working for British Railways (occasionally driving the Flying Scotsman no less...). It's been an ongoing struggle to get it to run reliably, any Melbournians know of any good local vintage watch repairers?


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

'77 Seiko 6138-8060 "John Player Special" for me today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

bubba48 said:


>


This is an awesome Aquasport. I hadn't seen this design before. The color is similar enough that it makes me wonder if the dial on my Antimagnetique (on Page 3) looked more like this back in the day.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36mm Lecram today from the 1940s. Mikrolisk attributes this brand name to Marcel Fath of Neuchâtel, although this one declares itself to have been made in France. 

Powered by a 1930s (pre-FE) 15j Cupillard 233, still running well and COA’d in 2016.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

balaton said:


> Any scant references I can find to Patic-Swiss watches are in Spanish, so perhaps they were aimed predominantly at that market.


May I remind you of the famous automobile manufacturer, Hispano-Suiza? That company was just named for the places where a) the cars were made and b) its chief constructor was born ;-)

Today, it's a wonderful Seventies watch. I've owned it for quite a while, but it was only now that I found a bracelet that _really_ does it the honors:



























ORIOSA Automatic, cal. ETA 2789

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Pierce 134:








-k


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Seiko 6602-8050 (1973).


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Tomcat1960 said:


> May I remind you of the famous automobile manufacturer, Hispano-Suiza? That company was just named for the places where a) the cars were made and b) its chief constructor was born ;-)
> 
> Today, it's a wonderful Seventies watch. I've owned it for quite a while, but it was only now that I found a bracelet that _really_ does it the honors:
> 
> ...


Hi Andreas, I'm sure you meant to say "fabulous" rather than "famous"(!) And we may as well pitch in with the mythical Pegaso Z whilst we're at it. Nevertheless, my watch avers "Swiss Made" so I'm still not fully on board with your possible Spanish explanation.

Regards.


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

1970's Trumpf automatic (Durowe cal. 7522/2) on a Louisiana alligator strap.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

This Imo. very slick Zenith 2300.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Dollar with its 15j FE 233-60 (Top tip: forget trying internet searches for “Dollar Vintage Watches”) and declared as Made in France although I’m unable to establish exactly when.

Possibly from the Mikrolisk option of Etablissements S. Marquis Verrier et Moulin who registered such a brand name in Paris in 1939 whilst being based in Algiers, Algeria being under French control until independence in 1962.

Regards.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

CYMA, Valjoux 22:








-k


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Not sure what the definition of vintage is but this 1998 Fortis chronograph, date and GMT is 20 years old. I think I have heard both 20 and 25 years thrown out as vintage.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

'59 Mido Multifort Powerwind


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

bubba48 said:


>


That is beautiful!!! What great condition and I love the second hand.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Square Luch 2209 with a dash of sculpture.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

30mm Osco Parat with their in-house 17j cal. 52. Probably 1950s and from Otto Schlund, founded in 1948 before joining the Parat sales and marketing collective.

Towards the end of the original brand’s existence in 2010, the company’s then principals, Otto's grandsons, seem to have enjoyed something of a “colourful” career. Allegedly.

Regards.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Another* Pierce 134:








*_The first step to recovery is to admit you have a problem..._

-k


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

1940`s Roamer for today -love the dial on this one.




















Plain snap on back rather than one of their waterproof monocoque case designs.
In house MST 372 movement


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

1970's Hamilton powered by a 826(ETA 2789) movement. Picked it up at a estate sale Saturday. Started running as soon as I touched it. Seems to be keeping spot on time.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

37mm Tylex, not a completely unknown brand so perhaps surprisingly not recorded in Mikrolisk. 

However, in the absence of anything to the contrary, and with its 21j Lorsa P62, I’ve always assumed this to be French-made. Quite elegant even if not always easy to distinguish the three hands from the many crosshairs.

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Next to this Rado, that I was asked to have a look at, is the small wheel/pinion that transfers the movement from the autowind to the ratchet wheel. Earlier today, just before dinner, a ray of sunshine reflected off it, where it had fallen on the floor, and caught my eye.
This surprised me not just a little because I would have sworn, on my boss's life, that I had spent an hour on Sunday morning putting the fjorking thing into that fjorking watch.
(I wondered why it still wasn't working)


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

oldhawkeye said:


> 1970's Hamilton powered by a 826(ETA 2789) movement. Picked it up at a estate sale Saturday. Started running as soon as I touched it. Seems to be keeping spot on time.
> 
> View attachment 13212189


Isn't that a Hammond Gregory clock that the Hamilton is resting against?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Not totally vintage (even though it is 21 years old) 1997 Revue Thommen Cricket model 1997 50th anniversary watch that was made to commemorate 50 years since the birth of the Cricket. RT owned the Cricket name and rights to the Cricket movement in the 1990's before Vulcain bought them back. This is a faithful Cricket rendition with the same type of mechanical movement and alarm. But I swear the thing is louder then the older Cricket watches. In fact the thing is very loud and has a jarring vibration when it goes off that you have to be dead if you don't hear it or feel it.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

It will have a new crystal, some day.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

another oddball in my small collection, 2242


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

ExcelPark EP4 for today.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

While I'm still waiting for the parcel with new additions to arrive (hopefully on Friday, realistically - on Monday), wearing this one. The really solid case is quite the useful thing to have during this hot weather...


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tre tacche for the French market - 10.68N - 1941


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil with matching cufflinks


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm, steel-cased Moeris with an early incarnation of Felsa’s Bidynator, the cal. 690. The rotor claims 25j but I’ll just go with the dial’s more modest 21.

The brand was founded by Fritz Moeri in 1901, and this one will probably date from the late 1940s or early 1950s.

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> Isn't that a Hammond Gregory clock that the Hamilton is resting against?


Why yes, it is. Good eye or is it one you have? Next time I'll shoot the whole thing with the watch.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Hamilton Electric RR Special, model 51:








Collect all three (50, 51, and 52):








-k


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Ol' Spiky as I like to call him.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Tissot day.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Gallet MultiChron 45M, with Excelsior Park movement.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Quartz today from the 1980s. Very convenient to wear with the integrated light titanium case and band. Otherwise, it's a rather useless device when it comes to telling the time: Highly unreadable dial, even after I had the crystal changed to something with less reflections. World's most complicated setting, two hours for experts, endless for the others. I hadn't noticed all this when I bought it - pre-set – in the light conditions inside the jeweler store.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful watches presented here over the last few pages! Top of my list today is fiskadoro's "Ol' Spiky" - an absolute stunner!



balaton said:


> Towards the end of the original brand's existence in 2010, the company's then principals, Otto's grandsons, seem to have enjoyed something of a "colourful" career. Allegedly.


Not allegedly - Marc and Axel Schlund were convicted on charges of fraudulent bancruptcy in 2013. :-(

After a few days with the chained Oriosa ;-) now here's a more decent watch of some _chic_



























E.B.F. Plongeur Automatic, cal. FE 3611

If there's anything the French do really well (except cheese, wine und Citroëns, that is ;-)), then it's divers' watches. |>

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> If there's anything the French do really well (except cheese, wine und Citroëns, that is ;-)), then it's divers' watches. |>
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


They do nice warships for russia too


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

A West End for me today. Also, since I said I would, a full frontal of my Hammond Desk Clock for Journeyforce.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Imperial, Venus 170:








-k


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wonderful watches presented here over the last few pages! Top of my list today is fiskadoro's "Ol' Spiky" - an absolute stunner!
> 
> Not allegedly - Marc and Axel Schlund were convicted on charges of fraudulent bancruptcy in 2013. :-(
> 
> ...


Yes, Andreas, I know the "A" word was superfluous, but in a previous existence it was one which I found it politic to frequently employ, always mindful of people's sensibilities or ever-present litigants

Can't beat a bit of "French chic" every now and then!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

…… and talking of French chic, or maybe not either, a 36.75mm Lindor today, probably 1940s, with an uncommon (and uncommonly tarnished) 15j Juillard (Bulla) 46, unfortunately not represented in Ranfft or Lorenz. 

I had always assumed this watch to be French-made by one of Mikrolisk’s two possibles, Frank Levy or Brandt Bros, both of Paris. However, on closer examination, and tucked away under the bezel, this one’s dial shows “Swiss Made” so now I’m really not sure where this old thing started life. 

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Seiko 6139-6012 (1973).


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

This came in the mail just yesterday, and so I had to wear it (and share it) today:


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Movado 95M today.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> Tre tacche for the French market - 10.68N - 1941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Regazzoni


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Another "tre tacche" from 1939


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

My one and only Invicta. ETA 1164 movement and this was a loved watch. Seven service marks on inside back case starting in 1956. Just got it today and all functions work properly and keeping good time for the day.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Zodiac Seawolf.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36mm French-made Maty from the 1950s with its 17j Jeambrun 23D and no doubt deeply unfashionable, the story of my life, alas.

From Gérard Mantion of Besançon, with the brand first registered in 1951 when the bold Gérard started producing watches in his home and then selling them by mail order. Company still exists today selling jewellery and various brands of fashion watches from their chain of shops across France. 

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

A very difficult decision today: I am visiting the SINN watch factory in their new headquarters with a group of people on a tour through the production process.

Now, what should I wear? In have no SINN watch yet (and that's not to have for pocket money). I guess, this recently fully serviced LACO watch is neutral enough and a good excuse, because it's from my birth year.

P.S. LACO, much later, became TIMEX who were after their know-how in the area of electric watches.


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Hamilton Sea-Lectric:








-k


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Buler Astromaster


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bucherer 9803










Lemania 1340 circa 1973










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Gallet day.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Have a nice day....


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today’s wearer is this 34mm 1950s Accurist Divermatic with a 21j ETA 2452. Any other similar examples I’ve seen over the years all have this same textured dial which I haven’t found on other vintage Accurist models, but that may just be coincidence.

The company was established 1946 in London and the brand still lives on today. Their “Classic” range with steel cases and minimalist dials does have a certain degree of style.

Regards.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

You don't see one of these very often (rare variation):








-k


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Citizen Auto Dater 555


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

DateJust ref 1600 from 1980 or so if I recall correctly. I just noticed that the high-res photo shows the dreaded "blue-dial damage" around the lume dots.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheersfrom Calgary, Canada


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> Another "tre tacche" from 1939


WOW. THIS. This is the nicest thing I've ever seen in the WUS vintage forum, full stop.

Here's a live shot of me right now...


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

1975 for me today.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sam-C-NYC said:


> WOW. THIS. This is the nicest thing I've ever seen in the WUS vintage forum, full stop.
> 
> Here's a live shot of me right now...
> 
> View attachment 13224601


Thanks Sam

Today ref. 755 from 1941


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

badbackdan said:


> DateJust ref 1600 from 1980 or so if I recall correctly. I just noticed that the high-res photo shows the dreaded "blue-dial damage" around the lume dots.


Hi-res photos of my favorite watches have been a double-edged sword for me


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Krogerfoot said:


> Hi-res photos of my favorite watches have been a double-edged sword for me


:-d

Each year, as I get older, it becomes easier to forget my watches' flaws. And then I take a photo and ... BAM!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

My first West End Watch Co watch. Nice size at 35.4mm w/o crown and very solid case with two back covers. Band is also made by West End and is very simple but clever snap in clasp.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

badbackdan said:


> :-d
> 
> Each year, as I get older, it becomes easier to forget my watches' flaws. And then I take a photo and ... BAM!


Well, as long as you don't forget that you have taken the movement out for parts needed in another watch and wonder why it is not running and the crown has no grip...

I recently put away a box with antique verge watches and forgot that I hadn't closed it. I smashed a glas from a watch made in 1756, the birth year of W.A. Mozart, which was original and in there since. A special restauration shop found a replacement from the time, and the equivalent of a two months supply of good red wine went down the drain...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm Renov with an 18j version of the Parrenin 90CLD and antichoc 102, so most likely to have been French-made. 

Clearly not the one registered to Constructa in 1971, who perhaps resurrected a dormant brand name.

Regards.


----------



## Jfcsparks (Apr 5, 2017)

This arrived in the post about an hour ago from the Bay. I've got no clue about Nerlex and I haven't opened the back yet to see what's lurking there, but the dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Jfcsparks said:


> This arrived in the post about an hour ago from the Bay. I've got no clue about Nerlex and I haven't opened the back yet to see what's lurking there, but the dial is gorgeous!


Very cool asymmetric pattern on the dial, but hard to see in your photo. I hope you don't mind if I repost it cropped and rotated.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

badbackdan said:


> Very cool asymmetric pattern on the dial, but hard to see in your photo. I hope you don't mind if I repost it cropped and rotated.
> View attachment 13226339


Thanks, that makes it somewhat easier.

Nerlex - Etablissement M. Lerner, Paris, France, active around 1940-1960

An 'etablissement' can be a lot of things: a company, a subsidiary, an enterprise, a smaller and exclusive restaurant, but also a place of entertainment down to a whorehouse.

But the new owner can be relaxed, this is not a watch given away to well paying whorehouse visitors. Fortunately, another document is a bit more precise: 
NERLEX - Montres et chronographes (watches and chronographs), Établissements M. LERNER Paris.

The 'EB Suisse' at the bottom of the dial stands for the Swiss movement inside. EB = Ebauches Bettlach, a raw movement made by Bettlach, Suisse. And now, the watch should be opend to define the caliber.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Another rarity:








The Poljot caliber 3017, 19-jewel movement:








-k


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still wearing my Omega










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I have chosen to interpret the "WRUW" more loosely than I mostly do.

What R U W(orking on)? is my take on it today, and the answer is: this little sweetie - 








No crown, no seconds-hand but it still has ooomph!
I'll post again when (if) it gets fixed.


----------



## Jfcsparks (Apr 5, 2017)

badbackdan said:


> Jfcsparks said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived in the post about an hour ago from the Bay. I've got no clue about Nerlex and I haven't opened the back yet to see what's lurking there, but the dial is gorgeous!
> ...


I certainly do not mind your improvement to my picture 😀 for some reason my phone insists on turning every picture by 90 degrees.


----------



## Jfcsparks (Apr 5, 2017)

Border-Reiver said:


> badbackdan said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool asymmetric pattern on the dial, but hard to see in your photo. I hope you don't mind if I repost it cropped and rotated.
> ...


Thanks for the information 👍 not much of a test but it's been bang on time-wise since winding and setting, I will open it up and post movement pictures soon.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Recta Weekend

Sat.



















Sun.


----------



## Krogerfoot (Oct 23, 2016)

Jfcsparks said:


> I certainly do not mind your improvement to my picture 😀 for some reason my phone insists on turning every picture by 90 degrees.


I found some success in fixing that by uploading smaller photos.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1940s DuBois, one of the two new acquisitions.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> Recta Weekend
> 
> Sat.
> 
> ...


How odd. I have a 1930s/40s fixed-lug Recta Majex incoming within the next few days. Billed as a non-runner, 35mm and with apparently a Recta G2 movement. Will post further when received and (hopefully) sorted.

Nice selection, btw.

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I got this at the boot sale yesterday but I can find nothing about Tita watches; I don't know the significance of the S.M.; I don't really get what the Ancre thing is about - is it a manufacturing region or is it a brand? Any info would be greatly appreciated. It works well and keeps good time. The case is either solid gold or, more likely, solid brass but it polishes up a treat.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 13228347
> View attachment 13228351
> 
> 
> I got this at the boot sale yesterday but I can find nothing about Tita watches; I don't know the significance of the S.M.; I don't really get what the Ancre thing is about - is it a manufacturing region or is it a brand? Any info would be greatly appreciated. It works well and keeps good time. The case is either solid gold or, more likely, solid brass but it polishes up a treat.


Ancre is French for anchor, and it pertains to the fact of the watch having a Swiss lever escapement.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

A 1919 Elgin "Pershing" black enamel dial and GF cushion case:








-k


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Hat raised in thanks.
PS is there an emoji thing for this?
PPS I can't believe I asked that! Forget it, pleeeeease!


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, that went better than expected. £2 well spent I reckon. The hour hand still has an endearing little kink in it so , instead of telling the present, it points to a few minutes in the past; back to when I was still putting it together for the photo,..........
And I don't really live in St Ives....
Have a good Father's Day, fellow dads.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm 1950s Swiss-made Transglobe with radium lume on the hands, mainly intact, and dots at the batons which regrettably aren’t. This one with a Brac 118 pin lever, claiming 25 jewels and missing from R.R.’s archive. 

About the presumed makers, Transglobe AG, I can find nothing at all although during their lifetime they seem also to have produced some decent enough Valjoux-driven chronos. 

Regards.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

balaton said:


> 34mm 1950s Swiss-made Transglobe with radium lume on the hands, mainly intact, and dots at the batons which regrettably aren't. This one with a Brac 118 pin lever, claiming 25 jewels and missing from R.R.'s archive.
> 
> About the presumed makers, Transglobe AG, I can find nothing at all although during their lifetime they seem also to have produced some decent enough Valjoux-driven chronos.
> 
> Regards.


Nice watch and since you brought up BRAC this is one strange watch with a Brac 116 movement. I would wear it but the strap is solid metal. Best guess is this was a store display that they hung up? The brand is well respected Spritzer+Furman. If anyone knows what the heck this is I would appreciate knowing too.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> Nice watch and since you brought up BRAC this is one strange watch with a Brac 116 movement. I would wear it but the strap is solid metal. Best guess is this was a store display that they hung up? The brand is well respected Spritzer+Furman. If anyone knows what the heck this is I would appreciate knowing too.
> 
> View attachment 13229273
> View attachment 13229277
> ...


Seems to have been a jeweller store in Curacao, so your watch will most likely have been a promotional item. More here about the company: https://translate.google.co.uk/tran...t-ons-blad/4-spritzer-en-fuhrmann&prev=search

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

slopingsteve said:


> I have chosen to interpret the "WRUW" more loosely than I mostly do.
> 
> What R U W(orking on)? is my take on it today, and the answer is: this little sweetie -
> View attachment 13226947
> ...


Welcome with that new interpretion of 'WRUW'. Be informed, that I claim copyright on another one: WRUW - What are u winding today, showing watches on the watch winder.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

A Russian one for me today.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Hopefully not too, ahem, “sudden” for a Monday, this 34mm Doxa auto with its 115 movement (aka 21j ETA 2451). 

Dated for 1960, so with nearly 60 years worth of patina, and it shows.

Regards.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a feeling it's going to be one of _those_ days:















-k


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Not on my wrist yet but mailman knocked at my door this morning to give me this bauhaus Longines 23M from 1940 (sn 6031xxx)! Needs a trip at the spa for a good clean and a new mainspring and it has a patina that probably won’t suit everyone’s taste but definitely does it for me!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

ErreCi said:


> Not on my wrist yet but mailman knocked at my door this morning to give me this bauhaus Longines 23M from 1940 (sn 6031xxx)! Needs a trip at the spa for a good clean and a new mainspring and it has a patina that probably won't suit everyone's taste but definitely does it for me!


Love it!!!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

ErreCi said:


> Not on my wrist yet but mailman knocked at my door this morning to give me this bauhaus Longines 23M from 1940 (sn 6031xxx)! Needs a trip at the spa for a good clean and a new mainspring and it has a patina that probably won't suit everyone's taste but definitely does it for me!


Love it!!!


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

bubba48 said:


> Love it!!!


Thanks, Bubba! Your Recta Chronometre is pretty neat too!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stainless steel from the early 30s


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning....and good day ( in blue)


Tks


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Citizen 150m diver









Regards,


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

1975 Mido Ocean Star Powerwind


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36mm Swiss-made Brio with a 17j Eberle (NFT) 38 movement, and nothing out there to help me with which of Mikrolisk’s possible makers, if any, were responsible for this one.

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Here is mine for the day:


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

good photo


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

GP today.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Waltham Diver


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Today Tavannes from 1942



















Interchangeable with his "brother" Cyma










Same reference


----------



## mrs_LA (Mar 26, 2018)

Vintage Wittnauer with subsecond dial. I got a new strap for what was to be my first vintage dress watch, but unfortunately may have to return it because the hour and minute hands were not functioning. I could not find a local watchmaker who specializes on vintage pieces. But here it is for a little bit of wrist time before sending it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

mrs_LA said:


> Vintage Wittnauer with subsecond dial. I got a new strap for what was to be my first vintage dress watch, but unfortunately may have to return it because the hour and minute hands were not functioning. I could not find a local watchmaker who specializes on vintage pieces. But here it is for a little bit of wrist time before sending it back.


Sorry to hear that. It's hard to collect vintage watches without a local watchmaker. Maybe you can find some local watch enthusiasts through a club or meetup group. They might know of someone who can work on watches.


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs_LA said:


> View attachment 13234819
> 
> 
> Vintage Wittnauer with subsecond dial. I got a new strap for what was to be my first vintage dress watch, but unfortunately may have to return it because the hour and minute hands were not functioning. I could not find a local watchmaker who specializes on vintage pieces. But here it is for a little bit of wrist time before sending it back.
> ...


Don't send it back. There are plenty of people you can send it to that can work on it. I have used Hadfield's watch repair in Albion MI. Derek could likely do it.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning....


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

Nap time


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm Regalis from the 1940s with its 15j FEF 190. The brand first registered in 1937 and attributed by Milrolisk to Nivada. 

Regards.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

1953 Soviet Air Force Shturmanskie (Navigator), 15J 41M/31ЧН:








-k


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Wakmann today.


----------



## mrs_LA (Mar 26, 2018)

badbackdan said:


> Sorry to hear that. It's hard to collect vintage watches without a local watchmaker. Maybe you can find some local watch enthusiasts through a club or meetup group. They might know of someone who can work on watches.


I'm aware of this. we've been trying to look for local watchmakers but my location in California makes them available in various areas but also really expensive (thy probably work with very high end pieces like Rolex) - At least according to the websites as suggested in the forum. My collection has started faster than finding a watchmaker fast enough to check them out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Soviet Cardinal ( Poljot export ) Alarm.
Note: The scratches are highlighted by the camera flash and arent really visible under normal light.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning...


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Back from a full service yesterday: 1960s EternaMatic. Highly interesting movement, the Eterna version of the ETA cal. 2824, different shock protection (KIF instead of Incabloc) and the Eterna version of the rotor. High beat f = 28.800 A/h. ETA was once created by a spin-off from Eterna.

The watch must have been lying in a drawer since the 1960s and the oils had thoroughly dried in. Otherwise practically mint all around, the movement in a factory-delivery condition, but the readings on the timegrapher had been really dreadful without any possibility to regulate things in a sensible way. Totally different now.

I need a new XL band and the uneven numbers (this one needs 19mm) of lug-to-lug width are unfortunately harder to get especially in XL and if you look for a band matching with the color of the dial, the choice becomes ever rarer. I guess I will have to get one custom made (will also have the right end to take the buckle) as this watch is certainly worth it. Until then, it will turn around on the watch winder.

The logo of Eterna on the dial and the crown represents the 5 balls of the bearing for the automatic winding, introduced by Eterna in 1948.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

37.5mm Atlantic Worldmaster, acquired a few years ago from a friend who’d had it re-cased, but who also passed the original case to me. 

Driven by a 21j Unitas 6300N and dating from the 1960s.

Regards.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Classic non-Suwa 6309.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Enjoying my Hamilton Chronograph G after a trip to the spa for a nice COA.

Valjoux 7736 from the mid 70's.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Continuing the Soviet military theme (Soviet Week?) today a Soviet Navy "Ocean" Commander:





























-k


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Zenith cal. 2552PC (1969).


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Late 1940s DuBois, with a rather common, but nicely finished FEF 190 under the bonnet.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

My first Yema, arrived today


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Monza


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Citizen month


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning and have a nice day....


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lorton Watch Co. Chronograph m.w., cal. Venus 170

I just realized that the tags no longer work for me. This means that I'll have to end my contributions here. Sorry for all the images lost from my previous entries.

Farewell and best regards

Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm, early 1970s Sears Roebuck Tradition with the 13j ESA 9154 Dynotron running at 28.800A/h. 

Seems to be various reports about who assembled these things for Sears, with Heuer, Tissot and Hamilton all having appeared in the frame at some stage.

Regards.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Been a while since I've been on this side of the forums!

Long sold my Rado Manhattan and Seiko 7000-8000. Since then I've been slowly craving another vintage watch.

After dodging the plated models and holding out, I eventually found this automatic Certina Certidate from the 50s. Steel, it's been polished a few dings and marks but the movement has been serviced and there's a new crystal.

I swapped the bund style strap for a vintage looking cheap leather strap that's surprisingly comfortable. Last job is to swap the gold buckle for a steel one.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Tomcat1960 said:


> View attachment 13241111
> 
> 
> View attachment 13241115
> ...


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Britix Chronograph cal. Venus 188 (late 40's / early 50's).


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> View attachment 13241111
> 
> 
> View attachment 13241115
> ...


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Tomcat1960 said:


> This means that I'll have to end my contributions here. Sorry for all the images lost from my previous entries.
> 
> Farewell and best regards
> 
> Andreas


_Nein_, Andreas, _nein_, _NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN_!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> My first Yema, arrived today


I no longer see the pictures I posted here and on previous days!!! What happened?


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Do you see these?


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Do you see these?


I can't see anything


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

bubba48 said:


> I can't see anything


Hi bubba - I cant see yours although I can see the ones Andreas posted. I have had issues posting images for over a month. I learnt to use the 'Go Advanced' function on the bottom right hand cnr to post directly but you have limited editing control. Photobucket has come back with a different business model and do offer free hosting again. 
Not sure what the problem is with this site!!

Regards,


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## r.stanly (Dec 10, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Getting a good pic of this is beyond my photographic skills.









View attachment 13242959


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

WFIW, Bubba and James, I can see all your images, as I could with those of Andreas. Perhaps a site hosting issue rather than anything to do with your postings?

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Do you see these?


Yes, I can see that gorgeous Cortebert

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

My new Autocrat










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

slopingsteve said:


> good photo


Thank you. Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in awhile.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

A little bleary eyed from watching the world cup at late hours. Because too much sport is never enough I also get to see my son play today.




Regards,


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

bubba48 said:


> Do you see these?
> 
> [ img ]http://www.xtremeshack.com/images/6MKGs8.jpg[ /img ]
> 
> [ img ]http://www.xtremeshack.com/images/6MK3K0.jpg[ /img ]


I've put spaces in the tags to reveal them.

I can not see anything in your original post but, in replying with quote, the text editor reveals the links contained between the [ img ] and [ /img ] tags. I see that your post has links to http://www.xtremeshack.com/images/6MKGs8.jpg and http://www.xtremeshack.com/images/6MK3K0.jpg . I put those addresses in my browser and was able to see the images.

These don't work either. Hmmmmm...

<img>http://www.xtremeshack.com/images/6MKGs8.jpg</img>










This worked









OK so this is what I've learned. In a case where you have an image hosted on another site and you want to include it in one of your posts, you can use the image insertion tool in the reply toolbar.








when the tool is selected, a dialogue box is presented to you to allow you to either upload an image from your computer or display an image from a hosting url on the internet.









Using the URL tab, you would simply type the complete path to your image and click OK.

Notice the check box for the setting *Retrieve remote file and reference locally*

If that box is unchecked, clicking OK will result in the URL being entered between two [IMG ] tags

[ IMG ]http://www.xtremeshack.com/images/6MK3K0.jpg[ /IMG ]

This will cause your browser to automatically go out to the referenced URL to get and cache the desired picture. Cool Beans.

Rather than using the tool, some of our fellow forum users have taken to simply typing the url within IMG tags on their own.

Some picture hosting website administrators don't like supporting this because it causes increased traffic to their site everytime someone clicks next to read the forum post that contains the picture. Refresh the browser and the picture loads again. Pictures aren't small so the automatic use of their bandwidth can be pretty large. Look at it this way, you get to see their pictures but you don't have to see their advertisements. That's not fair.

The picture hosting website administrators will monitor for this condition and when it reaches a certain threshold, they will disable the feature from their end. The picture disappears. What is interesting is that a clickable link like this www.xtremeshack.com/images/6MKGs8.jpg is not disabled. Perhaps it is because the image isn't loaded automatically.

Some of you can see the images in question and some of you can't. That is probably a matter of timing. Those of you who can still see images can do so because you had the great fortune of being among the first to load the image when it was originally posted. Furthermore your internet cache settings are such that the image is now stored on your computer in the temporary internet files folder. When the automatic loading of the image is turned off by the website administrator it doesn't impact you because you already have the image in your temporary internet files... for now. (They're called temporary for a reason.)

OK back to that check box,

If the *Retrieve remote file and reference locally* box is checked, when you hit OK a copy of the image will be retrieved and given a unique identification number. The image will be saved locally on the server so that it will be available to be displayed independently of the future status of the referenced website's images. The link for the image is local and looks like this:









Please note that the [ /QUOTE ] tag in this example is independent of and not necessary for an [ /ATTACH ] tag. I hope this helps.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Indispensable for your next trip to the Marshall Islands.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Soviet Air Force Shturmanskie/Navigator chronograph today:















The case back inscription reads something to the effect of:
[To] Comrade Ambrecht from Army General V. A. Beshkov

Not so sure about the names...

-k


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

A picture from yesterday, wearing my 1973 Omega Genève ST 166.0190, on a new strap! I wasn't too sure if I was gonna like it on the watch, or even if it was gonna work for it... but as soon as I put it on, I knew it was pretty awesome!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to cd1963, but now I've to resize my pics.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

mmarc77 said:


> View attachment 13248345
> 
> 
> View attachment 13248347
> ...


Well now, that's interesting 

I like it

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Matt. 

Ralph Destino Ltd watch. Interesting info on Mr. Destino.

"In 1958, Ralph Destino co-founded Ralph Destino ltd., a jewelry manufacturer. destino co-branded with fashion designers like John Weitz. the company marketed and sold its jewellery & watches to upscale department stores. 

in 1971, destino sold his company to cartier. that same year, he was named the president of cartier's far east division. in 1976, he was named president of cartier's american division and in 1986, ceo of cartier."


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good Morning...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Recently exhumed from the “dead box” and given a COA, new stem, crown, crystal and strap, this 30mm Roamer Popular from the 1950s with a 17j MST 371 gets its first outing since it came to me some years ago as a non-runner. 

Regards.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Why is it so dirty after COA?


----------



## cd1963 (Jul 18, 2014)

castlk said:


>


https://i.imgur.com/2oXy4b6.jpg


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: ultraflat Quartz from the 1980s. Very appealing design of a dial if you just want to know what time it is. Not exactly a 'collector's dream', but extremely conventient to wear.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> Why is it so dirty after COA?


You should have seen it beforehand!


----------



## leFroy (Nov 17, 2014)

Citizen Auto Dater UNI double-crown on tropic.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

-k


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Hamilton Day 'n' Date


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Sandoz Typhoon. Funky 1960s 1000m diver with a high-dome crystal, FHF 90-5 inside, and unusual screw on the back that is falsely claimed to be a hydrogen release valve.


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

Gotham Gothamatic on a blue NATO! Just got it Saturday 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega ref. 2686, cal. 283 (1953).


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

fiskadoro said:


> Waltham Diver
> 
> View attachment 13234569


Hey EVERYONE, what do you know about this watch, and about Waltham's longevity? I, too, have a Waltham watch with a 1970s vibe, and it's perplexing because the company ceased operations in 1957 according to the Internet. Strange. Is the Internet wrong (gasp)??? Please solve this mystery!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Hey EVERYONE, what do you know about this watch, and about Waltham's longevity? I, too, have a Waltham watch with a 1970s vibe, and it's perplexing because the company ceased operations in 1957 according to the Internet. Strange. Is the Internet wrong (gasp)??? Please solve this mystery!


I have a Waltham Electric with a Landeron 4750 movement. That movement was only made in 1960 and 1961.

The internet also had this to say:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waltham_Watch_Company
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waltham_International

Looks like the Switzerland branch of the company carried on when the US branch restructured.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

And again, the '46 Omega MI 2214


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's one I haven't worn for a while... Girard Perregaux.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cal. 269


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Smiths Deluxe!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

Elgin in art deco style. Just got it  Check out the way the number "1" is drawn!









-- Peter


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm Visconte from Austrian maker Franz Grassl who registered the brand in 1956, today's wearer probably being from that decade. Unusually, at least in my limited experience, this one is powered by a 25j PUW 57-59, rather than the uncommon (and potentially fragile) 25j Parrenin 1901 which appears in my other examples of this brand.

Nothing to say about Herr Grassl, I'm afraid, whose venture into the world of horology appears to have left no discernible traces which I can find.

Regards.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

Retro Omega


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

This old beater:








-k


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

... isn't it a buzzer? ;-)

I wear my 70.1 Glashuette today:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@kinaed Nice! I hve the same model of accutron and I enjoy it very much

I had this Hibeatron for some time, but today was the first time I looked under the hood. Was a bit surprised to find ETA there, for some reason I thought Technos used AS in their high-beats


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

U-C day, chocolate edition.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

UG Polerouter, cal. 138 SS (1955/56).


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Waltham 17 Jewel for the after work relaxation time.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

My eldest Sherpa


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good Morning...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cal.1342


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

His lordship is looking quite smart after his spa break and with his new clothes on! IMO of course, but I'm a little biased 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36mm Swiss-made HOPE with a Baumgartner pin-lever 158-2 auto movement, claiming 25 jewels and the forerunner of the 158-31/7 so entertainingly featured by Tomcat1960 in a thread from a few years ago. 

Possibly a brand from Dolmy but unfortunately there’s no wordmark shown with that Mikrolisk attribution. So, as I’ve been unable to find another like today’s watch, I need to mark it down as an “unknown” just now, although they do say that hope springs eternal (sorry!).

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

110 year old Labrador today










Oh look, it's time for my next run

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Another day, another hummer. This time the Soviet-produced Slava 2937 "Transistor":








The 2937 movement was largely based on the Bulova Accutron. Many claim that it is an exact copy of the Bulova, but this is not entirely true. The charitable view is that the Accutron served as a very detailed template from which the 2937 was designed.

In general, the 2937 is most comparable to the early Accutron 214 design. At first inspection, the similarity to the 214 would cause one to conclude that it is identical, particularly when taking in the overall layout and the electrical circuit. The visual similarity is compelling, but the 2937 is somewhat different from the 214; the diameter of the 2937 is larger than the 214, the tuning fork magnets are more finely machined, the wheel train jewels are smaller in diameter, as is the index wheel and the index wheel pivots. 








-k


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

A rare bird today:1974 Bulova Accuquartz *quartz controlled tuning fork* watch, the only one of that type ever made by any company, movement Bulova cal. 2242, based on a modified cal. 218 from the Accutron. Italian weekdays. For some reason, a lot of them pop up from Italy, mostly the ones with the divided dial (brownish / white with the diamond underneath the Bulova tuning-fork logo).


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@border-Reiver I've seen several Accuquartz watches with that quartz crystal on the dial holding regular AS quartz movements inside. Did you check there's actually 2242 inside yours?


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

1964 Rolex 5513 No Date Submariner.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hamilton Big Eye on custom cork rallye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

43999 today.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

hotsauz said:


> 43999 today.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Originally acquired from my watchmaker, this 33mm Tudor Royal, hallmarked for London 1959 in a 9ct Shackman case, and wearing a crappy, ill-fitting strap. 

The 17j movement is derived from an ETA 1096.

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

A man with a watch knows what time it is, a man with two watches is never quite sure, a man with three watches…

But wait! Can't happen with a Junghans Mega1, the first radio controlled wristwatch in the world. Antenna still integrated in the band (expensive to replace but superior reception). Deviation +/- 1 second in 140 million years (well, the atomic clock sending its signals and making corrections. Some of them are already approaching the 1 billion years mark).

Lined up: model 0013 from June 1993, model 0012 from April 1990 and model 0010 from November 1992 (still missing model 0011 and 0014).

On my wrist today: model 0012.

By the way: Regulating frequency 9,192,631,770 Hertz (atomic clock), mechanical wristwatch between 2.5 and 5 Hertz, tuning fork 300 to 720 Hertz (Accutron 360 Hertz), normal quartz watch 32.768 Hertz.

Well, this man knows what time it is…


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Old Amphibia today.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega 2603-4, cal. 266 (1953).


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Hummer week continues, M7 Astronaut:








-k


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wittnauer Genève Automatic Diver


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cornavin Datocor big date from mid 50s

















Venus 216


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Ooops


This double-posting happens to me all the time now. I think it's something funny with the forum software. I post a quick reply, and then it takes me into the Advanced view, which makes me think I should Save again, creating a second post.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

badbackdan said:


> This double-posting happens to me all the time now. I think it's something funny with the forum software. I post a quick reply, and then it takes me into the Advanced view, which makes me think I should Save again, creating a second post.


And then, you cannot just delete your double entry, because you are told that you must have at least 1 character (in words: one) !!! in your posting. But which one to chose? There should be a fun thread listing all the edited texts which were made from 'sorry', 'double post', 'sorry, double post' 'oops', 'ooops' 'oooops'' etc. My suggestion: Edit the entire posting with a totally new presentation on 'wruw', show another watch and change the text to: 'Sorry, changed my mind, gonna wear this one today'.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning.....


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

Heloisa triple date with crescent date pointer. Just received it. I love that the blue strap coordinates with the blue date index 









-- Peter


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Spaceview:








-k


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

29x29mm Avia with its 17j AS 1691 and probably from the 1950s. 

Bought from the US as one of my first forays into the questionable delights of the ‘bay and I should maybe have stopped there, judging by many of my subsequent efforts.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

I gave it another try, this time with IE 11, and here I can see all images alright (including the ones between [ IMG ] and [/IMG]). I then tried it with a lot of other browsers (Firefox, Vivaldi, Cliqz, Iridium) but none of them works. This leaves IE 11 and Tapatalk. Strange.

Anyway, for all those of you who can see it  I've been wearing the DELBANA chrono over the last few days:



























DELBANA Chronograph m.w., cal. Landeron 51

I'd be interested in hearing from you whether you can see the images, and, if so, which browser you're using.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Now that's the coolest one: system tells me I'm not allowed to post and have to wait at least for ten seconds. 

And then it double-posts anyway. ;-)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Andreas, and welcome back.

Yup, I can see a rather nice Delbana - running IE11 on a coal-powered PC and some new-fangled electricity-powered laptops.

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

........ and I've just had the 10 secs exclusion zone also, whilst my post stayed on screen as not having ben sent. 

I've had this before and get round it by closing WuS, and then re-opening, when I find that my post has been sent. A wee bit clunky.

Regards.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

i can not see most of the pictures lately...


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Which browser do you use?

Regards
Andreas


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> I gave it another try, this time with IE 11, and here I can see all images alright (including the ones between [ IMG ] and [/IMG]). I then tried it with a lot of other browsers (Firefox, Vivaldi, Cliqz, Iridium) but none of them works. This leaves IE 11 and Tapatalk. Strange.
> 
> Anyway, for all those of you who can see it  I've been wearing the DELBANA chrono over the last few days:
> 
> ...


Sorry Andreas - I cant see it either.

Regards,


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Benthos 500 today.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil today


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Made in USSR
Slava Quartz NOS, piece from 1983 catalogue.
Waterproof, acrylic glass, lume, stainless steel back.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Pierce Parashock:















-k


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko Monaco from December 1973









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yesterday









Today


----------

